# yanmar2200



## jonboy1981 (Oct 5, 2009)

got a yanmar 2200 cant find a manual for it can anybody tell me how much oil it takes to fill it up allso the steering is a little lose on it i checked the gear oil it is full is there a way to tighten the steering up ? there is a screw on the side of the steering box is that the screw i need to turn to tighten the steering up? any info on this tractor would be helpfull


----------

